# Traded in my bimmer for a new '08 MB CLS550



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

This week, I traded in my 5-series for a new fully loaded '08 MB CLS 550. Now here are my two cents on some of the differences between the two:
1. The MB drives a little softer, but it feels more luxurious inside. Compared to the CLS, the interior of the 5-series feels a bit cold. 
2. Some of the features that the 5-series is missing that I like in the MB are the vented seats, the electric trunk closer, the damper control (confort/sport1/sport/2) and the lifting clearance option (they really work). On the other hand, the 5-series has the head-up display, real-time navi, HD radio, active-roll stabilization (my bimmer didn't have it), etc. to be fair. 
3. For simple tasks such as stereo, air, etc., the "Command" system is faster to use (actually hvac is not part of the Command system I don't hink). However, iDrive intergrates many advanced controls/vehicle monitors, such as vehicle maintenance monitors, etc. For example, you will have to use the conventional dip stick for oil level checks in the MB, while you can check it in the iDrive screen in the BMW. If I have to choose one, I'll go with the Command. For me, iDrive is not difficult, but just time consuming to do simple tasks.
4. I definitely liked the 4 year free maintenance that comes with any new BMWs. The MBs don't have it. So for pound for pound, mercs are more expensive and expensive maintaine than bimmers--this shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.
5. The CLS--drop dead gorgeous. The 5-series--not nearly as good looking (ugly to some)
6. The BMW has a bigger trunk and larger space in the back seat.

So which is the best (for me) and why? 
Answer: The CLS for the combination of killer looks, great ride/handling and luxury.

Do you agree?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

straightnochase said:


> So which is the best (for me) and why?
> Answer: The CLS for the combination of killer looks, great ride/handling and luxury.
> 
> Do you agree?


I don't think any of us are qualified to judge which is the best for you. If it makes you happy, go for it, but remember this is a bimmer forum. As for me, the only MB I would consider is a C63.


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

straightnochase said:


> So which is the best (for me) and why?
> Answer: The CLS for the combination of killer looks, great ride/handling and luxury.
> Do you agree?


I like how CLS looks a lot, but a) I don't need V8, b) It does not come with AWD and c) how's about reliability?


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Im sorry, but the Mercedes looks like a Chrysler, everytime I look at it I see Chrysler written all over it, very similiar in design and looks to the older Chrysler Concorde from a few years back. I have nothing against Mercedes because they make solid cars, but to me they just dont have the excitement of BMW.

But it doesn't matter what I think or anyone else but you, if you bought it then obviously you like it, so thats all that matters.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Agree on #5. 

And I'm one that thinks the 5 is nasty.

However, I'd be VERY concerned about the reliability of the MB.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I know you haven't had the car long, but how are the vented seats working out? 
It's a technology I'd really like to see in the next-gen Z4, if it's ready for prime time.

--nw


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

i do have some concerns about the reliabilities of mb's, especially the ones made in late 90's and early 00's, clearly after management had publicly announced cost cutting measures thinking their cars were over-engineered. i do think the reliability has steadily gone up since, though not as good as before. it's not hot enough to use the vented seats regularly, but they work pretty good.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

straightnochase said:


> This week, I traded in my 5-series for a new fully loaded '08 MB CLS 550. Now here are my two cents on some of the differences between the two:
> 1. The MB drives a little softer, but it feels more luxurious inside. Compared to the CLS, the interior of the 5-series feels a bit cold.
> 2. Some of the features that the 5-series is missing that I like in the MB are the vented seats, the electric trunk closer, the damper control (confort/sport1/sport/2) and the lifting clearance option (they really work). On the other hand, the 5-series has the head-up display, real-time navi, HD radio, active-roll stabilization (my bimmer didn't have it), etc. to be fair.
> 3. For simple tasks such as stereo, air, etc., the "Command" system is faster to use (actually hvac is not part of the Command system I don't hink). However, iDrive intergrates many advanced controls/vehicle monitors, such as vehicle maintenance monitors, etc. For example, you will have to use the conventional dip stick for oil level checks in the MB, while you can check it in the iDrive screen in the BMW. If I have to choose one, I'll go with the Command. For me, iDrive is not difficult, but just time consuming to do simple tasks.
> ...


Can we get some pics?


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

low quality pic from my bb. enjoy


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

'Cane said:


> I don't think any of us are qualified to judge which is the best for you. If it makes you happy, go for it, but remember this is a bimmer forum. *As for me, the only MB I would consider is a C63*.


It's a beast:thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I choose the E550 over the 550 because it was significantly cheaper (lease) and since both me and the wife will drive, i-Drive is not an option. She would hate it. I liked the way the 550 drove better, but the MB was better suited to our overall needs. Great ride so far.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The CLS is a beautiful car ... one of the best looking sedans on the road ... congrats and enjoy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

AF said:


> The CLS is a beautiful car ... one of the best looking sedans on the road ... congrats and enjoy :thumbup::thumbup:


+1

It's too bad it drives like my grandpa's old buick :eeps:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Funny...I had similar impressions when I left my x5/x3 to get a Merc ML550. Im a BMW guy, but for the first time Merc is more competitive on price and BMW is smoking some good stuff with what they are charging for some of their cars. I admit Id rather have BMW, but Merc product is way better than anything they have made in the last 12 years and, with the new pricing, I think its a reasonable compromise. But if you want it all...BMW is still the king...albeit at king's ransom price too. See my thread in the x5 forum for other opinions on this. FYI..the handling on the SUV's is much better than the Benz's of yesteryear and way better than any american product. BUT still no BMW handling going on in the Benz cars.


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

AF said:


> The CLS is a beautiful car ... one of the best looking sedans on the road ... congrats and enjoy :thumbup::thumbup:


i agree, and thanks


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> It's a beast:thumbup:


I mistyped, I meant CL63. No four doors for me.


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Oct 5, 2004)

straightnochase said:


> This week, I traded in my 5-series for a new fully loaded '08 MB CLS 550. Now here are my two cents on some of the differences between the two:
> 1. The MB drives a little softer, but it feels more luxurious inside. Compared to the CLS, the interior of the 5-series feels a bit cold.
> 2. Some of the features that the 5-series is missing that I like in the MB are the vented seats, the electric trunk closer, the damper control (confort/sport1/sport/2) and the lifting clearance option (they really work). On the other hand, the 5-series has the head-up display, real-time navi, HD radio, active-roll stabilization (my bimmer didn't have it), etc. to be fair.
> 3. For simple tasks such as stereo, air, etc., the "Command" system is faster to use (actually hvac is not part of the Command system I don't hink). However, iDrive intergrates many advanced controls/vehicle monitors, such as vehicle maintenance monitors, etc. For example, you will have to use the conventional dip stick for oil level checks in the MB, while you can check it in the iDrive screen in the BMW. If I have to choose one, I'll go with the Command. For me, iDrive is not difficult, but just time consuming to do simple tasks.
> ...


My opinion is unbiased and I prefer the looks of the CLS. It's a very unique design. The interior and driver experience also seems more luxurious...


----------

